

O'Reilly $9.99 Exclusive Best of "Ebook Deal of the Day" - mapleoin
http://oreilly.com/store/ddbst.html

======
mcobrien
All O'Reilly's books are available cheaper if you have an iPhone (or maybe
just iTunes?). Follow the guide here to extract the embedded ePub from one of
their iPhone apps, which retail at $1.99 - $4.99. Scroll down to "Extracting
an EPUB Pearl".

<http://oreilly.com/ebooks/oreilly_iphone_tips.csp>

btw, TapWorthy is well worth the $4.99.

~~~
lylejohnson
Are they exactly the same ePubs that you'd buy from the web site? If so, I'm
just stingy enough to do this. ;)

~~~
mcobrien
I don't know if they're exactly the same but I converted the Tapworthy one and
it looked great as an ePub in iBooks on the iPad.

------
quinndupont
Most public or university libraries have full, free access to Safari Online,
the O'Reilly ebook subscription service that normally costs $40. You usually
have to go through a slightly annoying web proxy, but you get all the books
you could ever want.

~~~
nkassis
I use it all the time but the one my university provides doesn't let you
download or even chapters making on the go reading a pain. That's why I still
buy ebooks.

------
nonrecursive
Also note the code "4cast" gets you 50% off any ebook

------
mapleoin
Can anyone recommend anything from this list?

I'm almost through _Learning Python_ after having worked with Python for about
2 years and I really appreciate it. It goes into great depth on all of the
commonly used features of the language. I think I got to appreciate it more
precisely because I already knew a good deal of Python. This book also shows
the whys in Python and gives you an idea of what will be new in Python 3 (and
why).

~~~
jpp
Well, I'd say Cooking for Geeks, but I'm a little biased. ;)

-Jeff Potter

~~~
kmfrk
Is this directed at Americans with an Imperial system and Fahrenheit scale, or
will we Europeans also be able to understand it? :)

~~~
mapleoin
You can easily check that on Google Preview. From what I've seen, both
temperatures and weights are given in both American and European systems.

~~~
jpp
Yes, the book is in both metric and imperial measurements. Seems like an easy
thing for an author to do to reach a broader audience... No idea why more
don't!

~~~
kmfrk
It's really widespread which is why I am on the fence so much. It's
ridiculous, and you can only speculate what their reason is.

------
petercooper
Apress does a similar daily deal: <http://apress.com/info/dailydeal>

~~~
mapleoin
This is great, but is there any RSS feed? I couldn't find one.

~~~
chollida1
I didn't find one either. I just assumed that they want you to come back each
day to the site:)

~~~
petercooper
I had a look and: <http://twitter.com/ApressDaily> (all Twitter accounts have
an RSS feed too :-)) Or, you can just add the original page to Google Reader
as-is. No need for RSS feeds nowadays since they track page updates too.

------
awolf
GoodReader finally just earned its keep.

It was the only way I could get my newly purchased Cooking for Geeks PDF into
iBooks. Safari has no Open in iBooks option for PDFs (lame).

~~~
derefr
> Safari has no Open in iBooks option for PDFs (lame).

If you're talking about Mobile Safari, it very well does (at least in iOS4,
once you have iBooks installed.)

If you mean plain-old-Safari—well, Safari itself doesn't offer any help, but
you _can_ just drag-and-drop the PDF into your iTunes library once it's
downloaded, and it'll appear in the "Books" section.

~~~
awolf
How?

------
mishmash
Any thoughts on R in a Nutshell?

~~~
trioxinSC
My background is in SAS and SPSS, but my new job required me to learn R. If
you require an absolute beginners guide for R, this book might not be for you.
It assumes you have a background in programming and basic statistics.

I am about halfway done the book, and found the chapters on graphics and
lattices to be very helpful.

The one thing that is lacking, at least so far, is a section on formatting
output. Most data is shown in raw tables, but for my job I need to feed these
into excel.

My R toolbox has this book and the built-in R help system. So far, those two
things are all I have needed two write my scripts.

~~~
goodside
Look into the RExcel plugin for Excel. There are other ways to get data
between the two programs, but they usually involve importing and exporting CSV
files. With RExcel, it's only slightly more complicated than copying and
pasting.

------
waterlesscloud
I'm wondering how long it will be until the "e" in ebook seems anachronistic.

~~~
michael_dorfman
How long did it take with email?

~~~
waterlesscloud
You need to differentiate between email and physical mail, because physical
mail is still in common use.

That will not be the case for physical books at some point in the not-too-
distant future.

So ebook will not last as a term, there will be no need for it.

~~~
michael_dorfman
Email didn't kill off physical mail completely, but ebooks will completely
eliminate physical books?

------
kloncks
Any thoughts on TapWorthy?

~~~
davidedicillo
I've been reading it for a while, definitely "worthy", I'm a UI designer and
I've been designing iPhone applications for more than one year and I still
find it extremely interesting. There are a lot of things that you take for
granted without thinking about the why you are doing it, this book explained
to me.

------
cmjreyes
Anyone have any experience with Cooking for Geeks?

~~~
blub
I've read the food illness chapter online and I liked it. I think I'll read
the whole book on safari.

~~~
jpp
Thanks! :)

------
js4all
A real bargain, thanks.

